# Bigfoot



## MagicMarker

all spring and summer and no new Bigfoot sightings?


----------



## Tinknocker1

bigfoots are not very active in the spring and summer in Ohio the alternative researchers are currently busy on the ufo,rattlesnake and copperhead topic's at the moment please check your pm box for updated bigfoot topics if you are not receiving updated bigfoot topics feel free to contact any of our friendly moderators and they can assist you !
thank you for choosing OGF goo by !


----------



## dugworm

I’m headed to Salt Fork next week.


----------



## Shad Rap

MagicMarker said:


> all spring and summer and no new Bigfoot sightings?


Lots of unexplored woods out there...could be anywhere...hehe...


----------



## Specwar

Actually there have been several reported sightings. You’re looking in the wrong place.


----------



## snagless-1

Thousands of trail cams,hunters,fisherman,hikers,bikers,truckers,drivers and still no solid proof.I think when someone see's a "bigfoot",they see a bear or a big dog for a split second.If it exists there would have to be more than one.If I was deer hunting and one appeared, a few shots and I would be a millionaire.....


----------



## Shad Rap

snagless-1 said:


> Thousands of trail cams,hunters,fisherman,hikers,bikers,truckers,drivers and still no solid proof.I think when someone see's a "bigfoot",they see a bear or a big dog for a split second.If it exists there would have to be more than one.If I was deer hunting and one appeared, a few shots and I would be a millionaire.....


In todays world you'd prolly be fined and/or jailed for shooting it, they would take it and you would get absolutely 0$ for it...lol.


----------



## Dragline

LOL, On a side note, that show ( Mountain Monsters ) is back on TV tonight for a fresh new 6 episodes. Buck, Bill, Trapper, Willy and the boy's are back to hunting epic critters in the woods of the Appalachian. 
I get a kick out of this show.. FYI


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

The most recent BF sighting, and by the way...


----------



## Shortdrift

Had Bigfoot over for dinner last week (fried whole frogs with baked crickets) and he asked that we quit posting about him as he does not exist and wants to keep it that way.


----------



## floater99

I think I mite have slept with big foot not sure I was a little fuzzy and when I woke up alone she was gone no cell number I wanted to tell her about the ticks


----------



## Specwar

I used to tell everyone that it was my x wife’s mother picking mushrooms that was seen.


----------



## EDE

You probably believe in the tooth fairy too.


----------



## Specwar

Going through all of the previous responses to this thread , I did not find one indication from anyone that states that they believe. 


Specwar said:


> I used to tell everyone that it was my x wife’s mother picking mushrooms that was seen.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

Man I come on here for fishing and find this, it must be slow on the lakes.


----------



## EDE

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Man I come on here for fishing and find this, it must be slow on the lakes.


I agree.


----------



## pgoose

Everyone needs a little humor!!


----------



## Ohio Snake

Reining Hide and Seek Champion of the World !


----------



## Flatty01

Had an unexplained predawn encounter at Egypt valley last turkey season. Had something huge walk up on me then disappear in the pre dawn darkness. I was miles from the nearest access..


----------



## fastwater

floater99 said:


> I think I mite have slept with big foot not sure I was a little fuzzy and when I woke up alone she was gone no cell number I wanted to tell her about the ticks


Those are NOT ticks.


----------



## winguy7

snagless-1 said:


> Thousands of trail cams,hunters,fisherman,hikers,bikers,truckers,drivers and still no solid proof.I think when someone see's a "bigfoot",they see a bear or a big dog for a split second.If it exists there would have to be more than one.If I was deer hunting and one appeared, a few shots and I would be a millionaire.....


Lol, You'd be a convict. No cash prizes for shooting an idiot in a costume.


----------



## ezbite

not saying I believe, but years ago I heard something roar/scream so loud that I couldn't explain what it was, it was louder than anything should be out in the woods and made a full grown bold ass Doberman whine and crawl under the cot I was laying in. we were camping at west branch when it happened.,...,...,...


----------



## Shad Rap

Sounds as though we may have some believers here...


----------



## MAB3169

ezbite said:


> not saying I believe, but years ago I heard something roar/scream so loud that I couldn't explain what it was, it was louder than anything should be out in the woods and made a full grown bold ass Doberman whine and crawl under the cot I was laying in. we were camping at west branch when it happened.,...,...,...


Lion roar...haha


----------



## mike oehme

ezbite said:


> not saying I believe, but years ago I heard something roar/scream so loud that I couldn't explain what it was, it was louder than anything should be out in the woods and made a full grown bold ass Doberman whine and crawl under the cot I was laying in. we were camping at west branch when it happened.,...,...,...


are you sure it was a roar and not you sending out a loud fart after eating camp beans?lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ezbite said:


> not saying I believe, but years ago I heard something roar/scream so loud that I couldn't explain what it was, it was louder than anything should be out in the woods and made a full grown bold ass Doberman whine and crawl under the cot I was laying in. we were camping at west branch when it happened.,...,...,...


the kind of roar/scream that makes your hair stand on edge cause you know whatever made the sound was something a lot bigger than anything you want to be around...and youre not sure how you know its that big you just do????


----------



## Specwar

But to hear it over and over and getting louder when your camped in the Willamette National Forrest 30 kilometers due west of Mount Hood Oregon will certainly send chills down your spine, and thoughts of what’s next when your a young 24 year old returning Viet Nam vet. Been there, done that.


----------



## 0utwest

Well ran into Bigfoot today while fishing a local pond , Said he liked my OGF shirt so I figured I better give him the shirt off my back as he was telling me he just got back from Muncie Indiana helping uncle shermie work on his truck and then he was headed to Montys to buy ezbite breakfast !


----------



## dugworm

Nothing at Salt Fork. Quiet weekend fishing Cabin Bay. Usually THE spot. Got two flatheads though (both on live bluegills after midnight.) Gonna search, watch, wait next time in Oct.


----------



## night vision




----------



## Dragline

Big foot is real !, okay I'm a nut.sure I heard that from so many.
I live in Ohio, Guernsey County. Right close to Salt Fork state Park.
The things I've seen ..... The things I've watched... The things I've found.
I'm telling you all - wait until it happens to you and only then will you say - I believe in Big Foot.
There's woods around here I'll never go around ever again because I was so ( mystified ) and had no
good logical reason to justify what I dam sure know what I see. This is not a joke boy's...


----------



## Upland

Darrell social distancing champion and the reining world hide and seek champion and yes Virginia I believe


----------



## Bluegillin'

Dragline said:


> Big foot is real !, okay I'm a nut.sure I heard that from so many.
> I live in Ohio, Guernsey County. Right close to Salt Fork state Park.
> The things I've seen ..... The things I've watched... The things I've found.
> I'm telling you all - wait until it happens to you and only then will you say - I believe in Big Foot.
> There's woods around here I'll never go around ever again because I was so ( mystified ) and had no
> good logical reason to justify what I dam sure know what I see. This is not a joke boy's...


Tell us more. What did you see?


----------



## Dragline

Ah man, People make you out to be a idiot when you start telling about things on this topic.
Some day I'll be with a group of people (open minded) looking to hear about my encounters and really judge
the possibilities of what I say.
Until then, I'm just putting myself on social media to shoot down everything I say.
Been there - done that.


----------



## Specwar

Far too many narrow minded people in this world. I’ve always spoke my mind and if some choose to disbelieve or attempt to deny my thoughts and experiences, that’s their issue. Move along.


----------



## TClark

Specwar said:


> I used to tell everyone that it was my x wife’s mother picking mushrooms that was seen.


----------

